# Best chemdawg/dog seeds?



## smokajoe (Feb 27, 2013)

So Riu who has the best chem seeds?


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Mar 1, 2013)

Chemdog 4 from dr greenthumb is nice


----------



## mrueeda (Mar 1, 2013)

Watch out Socal seed co or top dawg seeds...both hold the original cuts...You should be more specific on which chem u re interested ?? Chem 4 ? Chem d ? Chem 91 ?


----------



## thecoolman (Mar 1, 2013)

I personally don't believe SoCal has the original cut but who knows. Many people think these Euro 
breeders in disguise are a complete scam. With that said JJ at Top Dawg Seeds has the best by far.


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 1, 2013)

mrueeda said:


> Watch out Socal seed co or top dawg seeds...both hold the original cuts...You should be more specific on which chem u re interested ?? Chem 4 ? Chem d ? Chem 91 ?


i thought chemd was clone only, even if they hold the orginal cuts, they can only make f2's, have u tried both of these breeders chem?


----------



## mrueeda (Mar 1, 2013)

These all are clone onlys...i never tried them...but if i would like to buy some chem d hybrids i would go with socal or topdawg...heard and seen great plants from both..also CSG uses a chemd male in their crosses...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 1, 2013)

mrueeda said:


> These all are clone onlys...i never tried them...but if i would like to buy some chem d hybrids i would go with socal or topdawg...heard and seen great plants from both..also CSG uses a chemd male in their crosses...


 if chem d is a clone only, how do you get a male from a clone only??


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 1, 2013)

Csg uses a reservoir seeds chem d bx2 
Reservoir seeds made a chem d bx 1 &2 
SoCal seeds made a chem d bx 
Top dawg seeds tres dog is a chem d bx 
Insane seed pose has a chem D bx 
Csg seeds made conni chem which is bx to the clone using reservoir seeds bx 

All these companies have males from back crossing to multiple bxs

I've been collecting all the chem d in seed form I can ..the top dawg tres dawg is the hardest one to find ..

Hope that helps


----------



## thecoolman (Mar 1, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> if chem d is a clone only, how do you get a male from a clone only??


Well you cant but I think JJ may have done the best thing. The claim is he crosed it with a afgaini and a pakistani to see which was most 
stable. The afghan won and he then crossed these back with chemdogs for a few generations and stabilized them. This sounds much better than 
selfed seeds especially with a hermie prone strain.

You can google top dawg strain index for more info


----------



## Jogro (Mar 1, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> if chem d is a clone only, how do you get a male from a clone only??


You "reverse" it with colloidal silver, or a different chemical agent, forcing it to make male flowers, which you can then use to pollinate itself or a clone to make ceeds. 

Ceeds made this way would be properly termed "S1" ceeds, (not F1 or F2), and they might be expected to put out a lot of different phenos. 

If you wanted to create a "stable" Chemdog in ceed form, you'd have to do what thecoolman said, and outcross your "clone only" to some other lines male, then either inbreed that, selecting for traits like the original, or backcross it back to the original first then do your selection. (IMO "cubing", ie repeated backcrossing, is a waste of time). 

Either way, you'll inevitably end up with something a little different than the original, but if you do your selections right, you may be able to capture most of the traits that make it interesting/special into something stable.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 2, 2013)

I think before putting so much thought and opinion out there ..some of u guys should grow the offerings first ..

Or do some research on those strains I put up there ..and everybody keeps saying top dawg like its the best of the best ..there's alot of offerings just as good if not better ..for half the price ..I just listed 3 others ..I never grew top dawg gear ..I barely see grows online ..everything is hearsay ..yes his offerings are limited and super expensive ..but that doesn't make it any better ..if I'm correct top dawg and reservoir got the clones from the same man ..

All I want people to do is grow the beans THEN spread the word ..don't just go by what others say

FYI :I think ISP seeds used a afghan also in there breeding and I think Rez used one also


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 2, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> Csg uses a reservoir seeds chem d bx2
> Reservoir seeds made a chem d bx 1 &2
> SoCal seeds made a chem d bx
> Top dawg seeds tres dog is a chem d bx
> ...


friend gifted me a cut to his tresdawg......more of a og smell than chem







I have a gifted cut of his lemon alien dawg too....shit is the kind


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ that tres looks chunky ..is that pure tres dawg or a cross ?either way it looks like my type of smoke the LAD looks fire ...what's the smell taste like ? ..nuggs u got the fire


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 2, 2013)

straight tres.... i had to reveg the tresdog the cuts i took didnt root....my first go round just about done a few more weeks


----------



## matt1420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Any chemdog gear from JJnyc is fire. I would start with him.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 2, 2013)

colonuggs said:


> straight tres.... i had to reveg the tresdog the cuts i took didnt root....my first go round just about done a few more weeks


I have a heavy chem d leaning plant right now I hope roots and a older RP kush that I reveged hoping it roots ..I have a cloner I bought yrs ago I never had to use but these kushes are stubborn ...also the chem d cross reveged faster than the OG ..the og throws some crazy looking leaves non stop ..if it isn't rooted by the end of this week I'm breaking out the cloner


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 2, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> I personally don't believe SoCal has the original cut but who knows. Many people think these Euro
> breeders in disguise are a complete scam. With that said JJ at Top Dawg Seeds has the best by far.


SoCal isn't a euro breeder.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 2, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> SoCal isn't a euro breeder.


Exactly pirate ..people are quick to bash and say negative things and there facts aren't even right ..and I promise u u prolly hasn't even grown out any JJ gear he's just spreading the "word"


----------



## thecoolman (Mar 2, 2013)

uncle pirate said:


> socal isn't a euro breeder.



My apologies... I confused them with Humboldt Seed Organisation
There is a lot of new companies popping up.
My first clue about Humboldt was the way they spelled Organisation in there name.


Oh and I am running tres sister and tres stardawg from top dawg along with
some emerald triangle strains and Whatzup breeders choice anestesia


----------



## beepbopcharlie (Aug 12, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> My apologies... I confused them with Humboldt Seed Organisation
> There is a lot of new companies popping up.
> 
> 
> Just started a pack of ISP chemdog BX3, high ratio of males to females, and the plant structure does not look promising in 2nd week of flower. I wouldn't bother with this one. Wish i had read this blog before I shelled out the 75.


----------



## kgp (Aug 12, 2013)

Jogro said:


> You "reverse" it with colloidal silver, or a different chemical agent, forcing it to make male flowers, which you can then use to pollinate itself or a clone to make ceeds.
> 
> Ceeds made this way would be properly termed "S1" ceeds, (not F1 or F2), and they might be expected to put out a lot of different phenos.
> 
> ...


But he said male, not a hermi. You can get male pollen, but not an actual male.

ChemDawg already a hemi prone plant, made to herm, to b self pollinate screams transvestite.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Sep 15, 2013)

beepbopcharlie said:


> thecoolman said:
> 
> 
> > Just started a pack of ISP chemdog BX3, high ratio of males to females, and the plant structure does not look promising in 2nd week of flower. I wouldn't bother with this one. Wish i had read this blog before I shelled out the 75.
> ...


----------



## Jogro (Sep 15, 2013)

kgp said:


> But he said male, not a hermi. You can get male pollen, but not an actual male.


For practical purposes, male pollen from a female plant is functionally identical to male pollen from a male plant. 

If the line is hermie-prone, its hermie-prone. Whether or not you get your male pollen from a genetically male or female plant isn't going to change that.


----------



## dr.tree (Sep 15, 2013)

I had a "clone only" chem dawg I don't know what one I got it and a snow dawg clone. I still have the snow dawg it's mine blowing the chem was fucked up you would smoke it and not really feel high so take a few more pulls then it kicks in very upper high it's like the meth of pot everyone hated it. Your heart rate would sore it would give me chest pains. Clear head but freaking out. Not very dense. Ok at best yield looked huge but just shrunk a ton way frosty and overwhelming smell. The snow dawg is by far the best I've ever had


----------



## dr.tree (Sep 15, 2013)

Since their clone s I can't be positive to their true og but both were form a very reliable source


----------



## kgp (Sep 15, 2013)

Jogro said:


> For practical purposes, male pollen from a female plant is functionally identical to male pollen from a male plant.
> 
> If the line is hermie-prone, its hermie-prone. Whether or not you get your male pollen from a genetically male or female plant isn't going to change that.


For practical purposes like breeding, (im not sure what other practicle reasons one would want male pollen) they are very different. If the plant hermed with little to no stress its probably not a good idea to use the pollen for breeding.


----------



## spunion (Feb 3, 2014)

dr.tree said:


> I had a "clone only" chem dawg I don't know what one I got it and a snow dawg clone. I still have the snow dawg it's mine blowing the chem was fucked up you would smoke it and not really feel high so take a few more pulls then it kicks in very upper high it's like the meth of pot everyone hated it. Your heart rate would sore it would give me chest pains. Clear head but freaking out. Not very dense. Ok at best yield looked huge but just shrunk a ton way frosty and overwhelming smell. The snow dawg is by far the best I've ever had


Ughh...if that is your experience with "chem dawg," you owe it to yourself to give it another try because you were growing a fraud.

Chem #4 has a really smooth chem taste with very light hints of of lime/lemon and fuel. It tastes like nothing else on earth. The high is very balanced and should be pretty fast coming, not the most potent ever but far from a lightweight smoke.

I've been trying to figure out who has the closest representation of chem 4 in seed and I'm leaning TCC's boss hogg, despite all the TCC hate and simple fact I can't find complete grow & smoke reports. I'd personally try to stay away from Chem D or anything too fruity (ie. lemon). Any sweet flavors should be in the lemon/lime sour tart spectrum. "Chem" dominating flavor is a must. I'm guessing the original chemdog was along the lines of (landrace sativa x middle eastern kush) x skunk. I'm pretty sure ocean grown kush and sour diesel are both off shoots of the original chemdog.


----------



## brek (Feb 3, 2014)

think chem4 may be my favorite smoke so far. Had the clone only in socal. Now i'm in norcal without any clone connects (however since I went to seed I have had no pests, mildews etc.) Looking for a good representation of chem4 in seed. Don't anyone dare say cali conman.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 4, 2015)

The big Dogg. Original chem 91 bred to pure oaxacan male. Just done last year and these will be monsters. One love, rev.thenatural


----------



## Paperroller24 (Jul 5, 2015)

Try Atomic Bomb. Its a hybrid of Chem. Check my strain review


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 5, 2015)

Better pics as they grow, however this is Thelma x oaxacan. Well tell us rev, lol. Thelma mom was a huge eastern purple, when growing thelma , right next to the chemdawg 91, we realized, lol, this is it, the very thing that the mysterious chemdawg 91 was bred too using an afghan lol. Why should we believe that rev, lol. Not saying you should...but we know,lol. Thelma and Chloe the chemdawg were nearly identical in everything they did..everything. You could hardly tell them apart except that darn bit of afghan in the chem, lol. Eastern purples, can almost compete with Oaxaca's in terms of aggressive growth. Lowland ox is the true beast and what any good breeding project needs...true Christmas trees from " the place of the seed " that's what Oaxaca means for the juage tree. Breeding our oaxacan male " big ox " to Thelma we knew would create giant purple beasts of 100% pure Sativa's and a future project with the big Dogg " ox x chem 91 " could create the largest hybrid ever and probably no indica effects to be found for sure from the chem side by then. Gotta keep count and we do, but it took every strategy I've learned and listening to my guides to do technically nine strains last year so now time to grow em...thanks father!


----------



## doublewig (Nov 23, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> The big Dogg. Original chem 91 bred to pure oaxacan male. Just done last year and these will be monsters. One love, rev.thenaturalView attachment 3453874View attachment 3453874 View attachment 3453874 View attachment 3453874


Where can I found ur seeds rez??


----------



## doublewig (Nov 23, 2015)

doublewig said:


> Where can I found ur seeds rez??


Or the next best chem 91 in seed form need that fuel rotten meat


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 7, 2016)

smokajoe said:


> So Riu who has the best chem seeds?


A few years ago I bought deadhead og seeds from Cali connection. Very good strain for a chemdawg 4 cross and I had some very nice deadhead males. The chemdawg and deadhead strains are excellent for breeding. Anyone can create a winner with those genetics. Also check out the alien crosses from og raskal.


----------



## eyes (Jan 7, 2016)

Im going to buy these with just your puking on a bowl review. Although I saw two good reviews at Breedbay as well.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 7, 2016)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Better pics as they grow, however this is Thelma x oaxacan. Well tell us rev, lol. Thelma mom was a huge eastern purple, when growing thelma , right next to the chemdawg 91, we realized, lol, this is it, the very thing that the mysterious chemdawg 91 was bred too using an afghan lol. Why should we believe that rev, lol. Not saying you should...but we know,lol. Thelma and Chloe the chemdawg were nearly identical in everything they did..everything. You could hardly tell them apart except that darn bit of afghan in the chem, lol. Eastern purples, can almost compete with Oaxaca's in terms of aggressive growth. Lowland ox is the true beast and what any good breeding project needs...true Christmas trees from " the place of the seed " that's what Oaxaca means for the juage tree. Breeding our oaxacan male " big ox " to Thelma we knew would create giant purple beasts of 100% pure Sativa's and a future project with the big Dogg " ox x chem 91 " could create the largest hybrid ever and probably no indica effects to be found for sure from the chem side by then. Gotta keep count and we do, but it took every strategy I've learned and listening to my guides to do technically nine strains last year so now time to grow em...thanks father!View attachment 3454025


I am a collector of Mexican genetics and grew up smoking the "lime green". I love chemdawg 4 and crossed my deadhead og male to a purple Mexican, lime green tall Christmas tree Mexican and a broad leaf Mexicana. Something to be said about the big leaf landrace Mexicans, the small trichomes and sticky bud. Good mexican will make you laugh hysterically, your ears get warm, creativity and munchies.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I am a collector of Mexican genetics and grew up smoking the "lime green". I love chemdawg 4 and crossed my deadhead og male to a purple Mexican, lime green tall Christmas tree Mexican and a broad leaf Mexicana. Something to be said about the big leaf landrace Mexicans, the small trichomes and sticky bud. Good mexican will make you laugh hysterically, your ears get warm, creativity and munchies.


What about Chinese eyed? I'm looking for that effect
You know your brain still functions but your eyes are slits and everything is funny ....still searching


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes, very red eyes, where they almost feel like something is in your eyes. Also very bad dry mouth and sometimes an aphrodisiac effect. The good Mexican has a creeper effect and you are high all day. I would smoke the Mexican creeper before school and it wouldn't peak for an hour and you stayed high, not this thirty minute buzz. It makes you laugh and trip but too much causes scary paranoia. When the joint is half way done the paper is clear with resin and your fingers have tar on them. Also causes serious dejavu.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 8, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Yes, very red eyes, where they almost feel like something is in your eyes. Also very bad dry mouth and sometimes an aphrodisiac effect. The good Mexican has a creeper effect and you are high all day. I would smoke the Mexican creeper before school and it wouldn't peak for an hour and you stayed high, not this thirty minute buzz. It makes you laugh and trip but too much causes scary paranoia. When the joint is half way done the paper is clear with resin and your fingers have tar on them. Also causes serious dejavu.


Sounds like a man from my own heart.

As I've told them, been here out west nearly two years and have smoked what they call the best, even grown organic out in the sun.

God told me too bring my own beans and try to educate...not easy.

I'm a medical patient and cancer and other multiple disease fighting machine by gods teachings and pure Mexicans.

Nothing out here even comes close, perhaps brothers and sisters like ourselves with these rare beans can help them by trying to breed some here and there.

I've been lucky and blessed to aquire what I have and find actually pairs. I have a keen eye with Mexican beauties and it still took two years to just find 4 pairs of male and female pure landrace that actually really are pure pairs.

Working on others, however right now we have pairs of Acapulco gold, chuahuan, Zacatecas and Jalisco that will make your wife run from you lol.

The Acapulco golds and tai are the most mind ripping of them all.

Most have never seen or tried a really real one in decades.

Here is a quick pic of a pure Acapulco flowering now. From seeds 45 years old.

Had maybe 350 of these and wound up with 14 out of over 200 seeds tried that wouldn't germ.

14 did germ baby! Now we have the two pick females being primed for their dusting with neo the pick male in the weeks too come.

Keeping fingers crossed and we try to hold off pollinating to about the 9-10th week as you get good bud also and we over ripen for cannabinoids and proper healing, so works great.

Blessings, rev.thenatural


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2016)

Sounds like some good beans .

Did you do anything speacial to make them old beans pop?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 8, 2016)

Great question brother.
Lol, main thing when dealing with old seeds is try and keep them frozen or a cool dark place with little moisture.

Doesn't always work out so I've used every technique imagined over the years.

If their stubborn, I'll crack the seed with plier's just barely at the edges and soak in 50% peroxide and water.

They also prefer not to be too alkaline when soaking.

If none of that works its probably a dud.

Many of the Acapulco seeds were still showing were they were burned by paraquat.

The rulers hate Acapulco gold as it awakens you and they have sprayed to kill it for decades now.

Gods good and always has his Noah's around to keep things and the older natives that still have pockets full.

The old timers in mexico and central and south america don't like the crippi.

They keep still plenty of the originals around.

One love, rev.thenatural


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice, Rev been thinking of incorporating h2 O2 In my seed popping regime.

What do you think of adding a small amount of organic sugar to the soaking water? Any use or worse for the plant.

Also excuse my ignorance but are you the same Rev that used to (Mabey still) writes for skunk mag ? If so I used to read a bunch of your TLO articles BIG UPS


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2016)

Also how alkaline are you talking 6 7?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 8, 2016)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice, Rev been thinking of incorporating h2 O2 In my seed popping regime.
> 
> What do you think of adding a small amount of organic sugar to the soaking water? Any use or worse for the plant.
> 
> Also excuse my ignorance but are you the same Rev that used to (Mabey still) writes for skunk mag ? If so I used to read a bunch of your TLO articles BIG UPS


Different rev. I'm rev John Johnson my brother.

Sugar is fantastic and I use molasses and sugar galore.

You will get allot of resin using two spoons of sugar and two spoons of backstrap per gallon.

When I moved here the summer of 2014 some boys from California were growing here in Colorado and they lived near me.

Laughed at ole rev. Nothing unusual lol.

They were using the best stuff money could buy in a bottle and at nine weeks into flowering they come over and seen my Mexicans 4 weeks into flower and tons more resin and smell.

They were floored and couldn't get through a joint and suddenly became open minded and are some folk I love allot.

What do I use? Molasses, sugar, hemp powder or dried crushed cannabis leaves and yes piss right from the spout.

Perfect combination to grow super potent herb and best tasting vegetables and fruit and herbs in the world.

I even show how to set up aquaponic and or bioponic systems that work with cannabis hemp or sativa as the recycled waste that yes builds an eden that everything that grows from it is super healthy and potent and gives long life.

Two more months lord willing I'll be in a bigger place and can put something really great together to show.

Water systems is my passion and the last one was with six piranha red belly and it was a whole room turned into an amazon exhibition that browed things everybody said couldn't be done.

Growled and bloomed hibiscus, tomatoes, tropical plants, herbs, cannabis to strong too smoke and then some.

Also produced the most beautiful and healthy and edible hemp based algae ever seen and yes I urinated in it quite frequently and the system loved it even more.

Better the diet, better your urine.
I ate off of it and just became part of it and never felt better in my life.

Knowledge is so wonderful when applied.

So yes, sugar is a friend.
Rev.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 8, 2016)

Cold$moke said:


> Also how alkaline are you talking 6 7?


In the 5.5 to 6.5 range is fine, however some folk have very alkaline water and they seem too not like popping in it as much.
I've had seeds not pop in alkaline water and then I put them in water with a splash of Bragg raw vinegar and the they pop the tap root clean out of the shell.

Truth is nature is hilarious.
I've had seeds back home that would not pop after weeks of trying.

I'd throw them in the ole compost pile and sure enough the following spring, I'd have cannabis shooting out of the compost pile?

Nature finds a way, " Jurassic park." Lol indeed.
Rev


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks John , yes I have always used sugars of some forms for my flowering plants 

But recently have been thinking of incorporating some in seed popping as I saw a video on it and the concept makes sense to me 

Thanks though for your sharing 

Also any threads to your water systems?


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2016)

Your not wrong about that I had some seed that didn't pop so I threw em in my lady's garden and a good year later there was a weed seedling in the spring I transplanted and brought her in.

Another awesome nature finds a way moment was I chopped during the winter and threw my pots outside later in the summer when I went back there to weed wacky I found a beautiful little bush who also got a second chance lol


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 8, 2016)

Cold$moke said:


> Thanks John , yes I have always used sugars of some forms for my flowering plants
> 
> But recently have been thinking of incorporating some in seed popping as I saw a video on it and the concept makes sense to me
> 
> ...


No however I wish I knew how to transfer the pictures off my old phone chip as I had tons of pictures on it of the amazon one I last built.
My old fossil iPhone after years putted out about I guess five months ago and I felt as if they were making me get a new one as the other just out of nowhere flatlined?
I wouldn't even begin to know if I could somehow get the pictures, however I kept the chip in case I find a youngin one day that will maybe know how lol.

Only problem with these phones is if it putts out, how do you get those precious moments back you photographed?
Rev


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2016)

Once every few months or weeks I do a photo dump from my phone to my comp


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 8, 2016)

Cold$moke said:


> Your not wrong about that I had some seed that didn't pop so I threw em in my lady's garden and a good year later there was a weed seedling in the spring I transplanted and brought her in.
> 
> Another awesome nature finds a way moment was I chopped during the winter and threw my pots outside later in the summer when I went back there to weed wacky I found a beautiful little bush who also got a second chance lol


Has happened allot so I figured I wasn't the only one.
I don't know how they do it except grace.

I've literally tore the whole top seed cap off of them and abused them to death getting stubborn ones to germ and like you said, toss that chopped up and abused seed in the poop pile and magic happens lol..rev


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 8, 2016)

I know some veggie seeds need to go "dormant" some recommendations fridge or freezer time before popping 

I just never tried with weed lol


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 8, 2016)

Cold$moke said:


> Once every few months or weeks I do a photo dump from my phone to my comp


That's smart and maybe I should consider a laptop at least. I'm prehistoric " literally " lol I quickly show people whom think I'm computer educated that I'm not.
I barely get around on one.

You know how it is when the great spirit wants to give you a light bulb moment, lol always sitting next to the porcelain throne loading a bowl..rev


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 8, 2016)

Cold$moke said:


> I know some veggie seeds need to go "dormant" some recommendations fridge or freezer time before popping
> 
> I just never tried with weed lol


Oh yes brother. If your able to keep them frozen, they'll pop when your white headed lol..rev


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 8, 2016)

Well living here in the armpit of America I have never sampled a Chem strain. Have not a clue what it tastes like or what to expect, so I purchased a pack of
Chem d bx3 from Insane Seed Posse and a pack of Jaws Chem Soda Cookies from GLG. If they are not the real deal or not im sure it will be fun sampling them.
So folks! What kind of tastes and smells can i expect from the chem strains?


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jan 9, 2016)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Oh yes brother. If your able to keep them frozen, they'll pop when your white headed lol..rev



well said...you DO know!

so how did the AG turn out..?


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jan 9, 2016)

ps..drgreenthumbseeds chemd is a perfect chemdawg


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 9, 2016)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> well said...you DO know!
> 
> so how did the AG turn out..?


They are flowering now, so fingers crossed in couple months on the seeding.

Good thing is hybrid Bob has already raised a five foot bush from a clone from the first mom I hatched out and put a male aside also, so its looking good.

Speaking of chemdawg, hybrid Bob is flowering an 8ft tied down rediculous tree right now.

Going too pollinate the bigg Dogg male " oaxacan male x 91 original indica pheno chemdawg cut " too her for beans.

Hope your ready too have your forehead peeled off when you get these lol.

You'll plainly see what they are when mature and be surprised at bud density even under halide. 

Nothing whispy about em and only seen the first mom pollinated by a bigg Dogg male and buds didn't fill out as Bob was too quick on job so I hold males off now for first 8 weeks and then you get bud and seed.

Very surprised at the bud formation I'm already seeing and they don't grow fast just like bamboo.

However its hands down the strongest mind expansion imagined.

Pure fits of warm laughter and let's you know every depressed or pissed off person in the world needs to smoke it.

Blessings, rev.the natural


----------



## althor (Jan 9, 2016)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Different rev. I'm rev John Johnson my brother.
> 
> Sugar is fantastic and I use molasses and sugar galore.
> 
> ...



I hope you are just being funny saying you PISS ON YOUR PLANTS....

If you aren't just joking... that is fucking disgusting. This is why I don't like buying weed. Some assholes actually PISS on their plants....


----------



## Beemo (Jan 9, 2016)

from a old canna mag....


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jan 9, 2016)

Rev.thenatural said:


> They are flowering now, so fingers crossed in couple months on the seeding.
> 
> Good thing is hybrid Bob has already raised a five foot bush from a clone from the first mom I hatched out and put a male aside also, so its looking good.
> 
> ...



Rev what a good reply!

>>>>i have my long flower game down now..the 10 hrs on enabled me tiofinish the anons Vb

ok not all finished ..just12 weeks..i needed that plant for my head

ihave 4 more going @10 on..under 1kw hps and raptors 
that i will bring through two normal crops"
the Vb i just finished tastes so good and is elevating to the point i feel
in control of serious motor coordination[stirling moss syndrome]

it is NOTthe strongest mind expansion imaginable with this one..i like it ..not in love with it

buyit has serious mind expansion..and i would expectmre happiness from mex

i have hopes..


we are growing salad greens aquaponically now..you may educate me via pm
but so far so good..the fish poop and pee ..why not us too?
we are very northern and keeping warm is part of the lighting deal
we are using leds but enough hid to warmn the pace

thanks for the update..i do think about your thread..a perfect sativa means the world to me


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 9, 2016)

Rev.thenatural said:


> They are flowering now, so fingers crossed in couple months on the seeding.
> 
> Good thing is hybrid Bob has already raised a five foot bush from a clone from the first mom I hatched out and put a male aside also, so its looking good.
> 
> ...


Tell me more about what Mexicans you keep because I like to cull as early as possible. Do you work with any modern Mexican? I really like Mexican indica and the hybrids. I find a lot of Mexican that is way too fluffy and low potency but good yields, do these make good parents when crossed with potent Americans because they add terpene diversity.. or not? Seeds found in sin semilla usually hermie. What do you think about plants with hollow stems? Do you prefer the lime green, gold or red varieties. Any other advice and is chemdawg 4 your best parent? Some pure Mexican sativa have a light almost neutral smell, how can I make a road kill skunk?


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jan 9, 2016)

Rev.thenatural said:


> In the 5.5 to 6.5 range is fine, however some folk have very alkaline water and they seem too not like popping in it as much.
> I've had seeds not pop in alkaline water and then I put them in water with a splash of Bragg raw vinegar and the they pop the tap root clean out of the shell.
> 
> Truth is nature is hilarious.
> ...


another way is sometimes if they will not sprout after a week or so
and instead of throwing em away throw them in the freezer for two days

i have had it work..though of course dead seeds will not come to life..

"not unless you mail them to.........

"stratification row"


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jan 9, 2016)

Try stardog!


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 11, 2016)

Colombian black x chem 91. SOUTHERN COMFORT.


----------



## doublewig (Jan 13, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Yes, very red eyes, where they almost feel like something is in your eyes. Also very bad dry mouth and sometimes an aphrodisiac effect. The good Mexican has a creeper effect and you are high all day. I would smoke the Mexican creeper before school and it wouldn't peak for an hour and you stayed high, not this thirty minute buzz. It makes you laugh and trip but too much causes scary paranoia. When the joint is half way done the paper is clear with resin and your fingers have tar on them. Also causes serious dejavu.


Gotta love that goggle and cap weed


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Well living here in the armpit of America I have never sampled a Chem strain. Have not a clue what it tastes like or what to expect, so I purchased a pack of
> Chem d bx3 from Insane Seed Posse and a pack of Jaws Chem Soda Cookies from GLG. If they are not the real deal or not im sure it will be fun sampling them.
> So folks! What kind of tastes and smells can i expect from the chem strains?


Get top dawg! Best legit and flame chem lines and diesels ...once hit real Chem you will know..nothing like 91 or D terps


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> from a old canna mag....
> View attachment 3581795


Should be Chem D X Double Dawg......D X (D X Afg1). Great breed by JJ


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Tell me more about what Mexicans you keep because I like to cull as early as possible. Do you work with any modern Mexican? I really like Mexican indica and the hybrids. I find a lot of Mexican that is way too fluffy and low potency but good yields, do these make good parents when crossed with potent Americans because they add terpene diversity.. or not? Seeds found in sin semilla usually hermie. What do you think about plants with hollow stems? Do you prefer the lime green, gold or red varieties. Any other advice and is chemdawg 4 your best parent? Some pure Mexican sativa have a light almost neutral smell, how can I make a road kill skunk?


Hard..some land races are not around to do so. The RK in 90s can't really find


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

ChemDog strains besides top dawg to most clone only ..no ones sold beans of chem91va or ChemD cause doesn't exist all can think of are not in bean by selfs ..all originals 91/sis/D/4. Giesel SnoDog BubbleChem and more unless s1 which is Garbo. And Rez doesn't count.....jag


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 15, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Hard..some land races are not around to do so. The RK in 90s can't really find


Deadhead og has some nice chem91 flavor. I was asking how to make skunk because adding afghan to a Mexican or other sativa gives that skunk odor and was curious about how to make a road kill skunk from scratch.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 15, 2016)

I heard that topdawg has the best chems in seed form if you can afford them.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 15, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> ChemDog strains besides top dawg to most clone only ..no ones sold beans of chem91va or ChemD cause doesn't exist all can think of are not in bean by selfs ..all originals 91/sis/D/4. Giesel SnoDog BubbleChem and more unless s1 which is Garbo. And Rez doesn't count.....jag


http://archiveseedbank.com/seeds/hazmat-og


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> http://archiveseedbank.com/seeds/hazmat-og


Looks like a 91 ya there good bank but like they said they only got a cut which is all there is of VA or the G cut they wld only have beans if any...but they crossed it with face off to get seeds


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I heard that topdawg has the best chems in seed form if you can afford them.


Sure! They are best! Idk a branch of a Stardawg will easily pay for the beans but if don't have start cash diff course


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Deadhead og has some nice chem91 flavor. I was asking how to make skunk because adding afghan to a Mexican or other sativa gives that skunk odor and was curious about how to make a road kill skunk from scratch.


Ya it's half 91. And the SF it reeks but RK is a lost flavor for now. It be hard and long journey but hey try for us lol


----------



## OneStonedPony (Feb 4, 2016)

ISP Chem's are the shit IMHO. Their IC91 is wicked fucking potent. Some phenos are so nasty smelling I thought something in my apartment was burning down, or there was a sewage spill or something. Most smell sweet and diesely, but the ones that don't, man are they rank. I got a new carbon filter, ran their D bx3 and the IC91 back to back. Filter was suppose to last a year. I'd been getting a year on them, but their gear slayed it in 7 months. Dank, chemmy, dead skunk, burnt wires, diesely smelling super funk. I'm talking loud ass stuff, really loud, like you'd better have a tight room. Anddon't operate heavy machinery or drive after smoking it, if you go to the grocery store make a list, and hope you remember to bring the list, kind of high on the IC91. Their Chem d bx3 is kinder to me, but the potency on their IC91 is wicked knock your ass stupid stuff. I now mix em' for a less stupid kind of high, lol . If you haven't tried em, you should.


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 4, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> ISP Chem's are the shit IMHO. Their IC91 is wicked fucking potent. Some phenos are so nasty smelling I thought something in my apartment was burning down, or there was a sewage spill or something. Most smell sweet and diesely, but the ones that don't, man are they rank. I got a new carbon filter, ran their D bx3 and the IC91 back to back. Filter was suppose to last a year. I'd been getting a year on them, but their gear slayed it in 7 months. Dank, chemmy, dead skunk, burnt wires, diesely smelling super funk. I'm talking loud ass stuff, really loud, like you'd better have a tight room. Anddon't operate heavy machinery or drive after smoking it, if you go to the grocery store make a list, and hope you remember to bring the list, kind of high on the IC91. Their Chem d bx3 is kinder to me, but the potency on their IC91 is wicked knock your ass stupid stuff. I now mix em' for a less stupid kind of high, lol . If you haven't tried em, you should.


Nice!! Just received a pack of the d bx3. cant fuckin wait.. Im hoping the bx3 is still some potent stuff too.Thanks for the input.


----------



## kaneboy (Feb 4, 2016)

I just scored chem dd x stardawg from greenpointseeds be a interesting strain to run


----------



## OneStonedPony (Feb 9, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Nice!! Just received a pack of the d bx3. cant fuckin wait.. Im hoping the bx3 is still some potent stuff too.Thanks for the input.


Oh their Chem D bx3 is potent and them some. I like the high on it a little better than their IC91. I smoke the IC91 and I get instantly stupid, can't function, can't get anything done, wrecks my day. So, I've been mixing a pinch of the D & 91 at night, so I get good an high, and later I fall to sleep easier without being totally wrecked. You can smoke their Chem D bx3 during the day and still get stuff done, or at lease I can. You're good an high, just not wiped out or borderline brain dead. lol.


----------



## MistaRasta (Feb 9, 2016)

kaneboy said:


> I just scored chem dd x stardawg from greenpointseeds be a interesting strain to run


Missed out on that drop. SO MANY good strains.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 9, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Deadhead og has some nice chem91 flavor. I was asking how to make skunk because adding afghan to a Mexican or other sativa gives that skunk odor and was curious about how to make a road kill skunk from scratch.


Not from scratch as I'm not sure how to do that, but Neville explains how to get back there and find some throwbacks on page 2 of this RIU thread. Gotta do some serious pheno searching but it's there to be had. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/who-has-the-stinkest-road-kill-skunk.605414/page-2


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 13, 2016)

I see beanbid is offering up the Chem 91 again from ISP. It's the most potent strain I've smoked to date. I wonder how it would compare to the real deal RKS ?


----------



## greencropper (Jun 13, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> I see beanbid is offering up the Chem 91 again from ISP. It's the most potent strain I've smoked to date. I wonder how it would compare to the real deal RKS ?


ive never seen beanbid before? is it legit? how are the beans paid for if you win? im interested


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 13, 2016)

@greencopper They're legit. I bought from there once already, and sent a blank money order for that order. Got my seeds pretty quick and they came with extras. I heard they've added other payment options now. I'll probably use a prepaid CC on my next order.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 13, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @greencopper They're legit. I bought from there once already, and sent a blank money order for that order. Got my seeds pretty quick and they came with extras. I heard they've added other payment options now. I'll probably use a prepaid CC on my next order.


thanks bro, is that site related to thcbay? or a totally different group?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 13, 2016)

@greencropper I don't think so. They have their own forum, seedjunkies dot com. Sometimes beanbid dot com auctions seeds, and sometimes they have only buy it now packs listed. Hope that helps.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 13, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @greencropper I don't think so. They have their own forum, seedjunkies dot com. Sometimes beanbid dot com auctions seeds, and sometimes they have only buy it now packs listed. Hope that helps.


its all good man, just bought the chem 91 with paypal from there, they also have CC as methods of payment, thanks very much for the tip bro, been waiting to buy those with payment method other than posting money, these beans will be used in a pollen chuck so the genes will be spread far & wide!


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 13, 2016)

@greencropper ___That's cool, and you're welcome. I've still got a few of those seeds left. I'd get more, but my phone bill is due soon, and I can't live without that. Seems like all the best deals pop up, when I'm broke.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 13, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @greencropper ___That's cool, and you're welcome. I've still got a few of those seeds left. I'd get more, but my phone bill is due soon, and I can't live without that. Seems like all the best deals pop up, when I'm broke.


the beanbid appears to have some other classic buys too, its a small stock but good gear, amazing i havnt seen that site before, always good to have more options, cheers OST


----------



## littlegiant (Jun 14, 2016)

Well I popped 3 ISP chem d bx3 and have 2 females in flower next to my 2 Jaws Chem Soda Cookies. The 2 bx3's started off as runts but ended up almost as big as the cookies.
Very slow to develop buds, but I still have over a month. Might be because im doing DWC. Smells really nice.
Now the Chem Soda Cookies are fuckin insane looking. Looking just like the pics on GLG web. Going to day 70 like they recommend. I just cant imagine what they will turn out to be.
I have to get pics of this one.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 14, 2016)

@littlegiant ___ I had similar experience with the last pack I ran. The Chem D bx3 seemed a little slow at first, but once their roots got spread out they took off big time. I ended up cutting one female up into a dozen small clones, and giving the other two plants I had (3 females out of 5 seeds) to a friend. I let those cuts root (about 10 days), and then switched them to 12/12. They were all about 8 " tall. They finished at about 16 " tall, and really bushed out. I haven't tried that Chem Soda Cookies yet. I've read several good reviews on it. It looks like it yields good to.


----------



## littlegiant (Jun 14, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @littlegiant ___ I had similar experience with the last pack I ran. The Chem D bx3 seemed a little slow at first, but once their roots got spread out they took off big time. I ended up cutting one female up into a dozen small clones, and giving the other two plants I had (3 females out of 5 seeds) to a friend. I let those cuts root (about 10 days), and then switched them to 12/12. They were all about 8 " tall. They finished at about 16 " tall, and really bushed out. I haven't tried that Chem Soda Cookies yet. I've read several good reviews on it. It looks like it yields good to.


Well the Bx3's are starting to fill out a little now but I guess I shouldn't compare them to the Chem Soda Cookies. Bx3 still have a month. CSC have Fat buds and super sticky. I will admit they are passing up my old butter cut SSDD on the stickiness with a month to go. Usually like my plants to get about 4- 5 feet. Yes this Chem Soda c is yielding a lot from what I noticed. I bet I could do just 1 in my 4x4 tent with my scrog and get a better yield then 2.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 15, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Well the Bx3's are starting to fill out a little now but I guess I shouldn't compare them to the Chem Soda Cookies. Bx3 still have a month. CSC have Fat buds and super sticky. I will admit they are passing up my old butter cut SSDD on the stickiness with a month to go. Usually like my plants to get about 4- 5 feet. Yes this Chem Soda c is yielding a lot from what I noticed. I bet I could do just 1 in my 4x4 tent with my scrog and get a better yield then 2.


any chance of some pics of those 2 types man?, ive never seen either of those budding


----------



## kona gold (Jun 15, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Not from scratch as I'm not sure how to do that, but Neville explains how to get back there and find some throwbacks on page 2 of this RIU thread. Gotta do some serious pheno searching but it's there to be had.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/who-has-the-stinkest-road-kill-skunk.605414/page-2


Neville has to many ego issues for sure!
And is soooo mad that there are other breeders better than him, and other genetics besides his, that are popular!

If it's were that easy to recreate, he would have a legit road kill skunk strain!
Your know how much these beans would be worth!?!
Can't tell your how many people on here ask for seeds of that one.

Sorry Neville, but when your run and hide, and cower in another country, you lost your spot bro. That's how this game, and the game of life goes brah.

Now drop those ridiculous prices, and maybe people will buy your gear!
Then you can make so me cash again?


----------



## littlegiant (Jun 15, 2016)

greencropper said:


> any chance of some pics of those 2 types man?, ive never seen either of those budding


Yes, as soon as I figure out how. Its not letting me attach an image. I was able before just don't know what happened. Not happy with my new camera.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 2, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> @greencopper They're legit. I bought from there once already, and sent a blank money order for that order. Got my seeds pretty quick and they came with extras. I heard they've added other payment options now. I'll probably use a prepaid CC on my next order.


bro its been 7wks since ive ordered & nothing has turned up?, also beanbid does not seem to be online or answering emails?, maybe gone AWOL like a few others


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Aug 3, 2016)

For a nice F1 cross with a stable IBL, Bubbledawg/Chicle from TH Seeds shines. I love the vigor of the 2 that I have. One leans sativa like Chemdog, the other is more stout like bubblegum. They BOTH smell incredible. Not even in bloom, if I touch these plants I cannot smell the other plants in my garden... except for the funky OG dank from Holy Grail; but that only SLIGHTLY pops above the Chicle.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 20, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> Csg uses a reservoir seeds chem d bx2
> Reservoir seeds made a chem d bx 1 &2
> SoCal seeds made a chem d bx
> Top dawg seeds tres dog is a chem d bx
> ...


Bump? I know its a long shot... but anyone have any information on where to obtain chem d seeds or cuttings? My fav chem strain (taste-wise) of all time. Havent seen her in forever :/


----------



## llnknth (Feb 20, 2018)

i have elite kings genetics super va(chem91 skunk va clone x isp chem91 bx3)in early veg now..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 20, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Bump? I know its a long shot... but anyone have any information on where to obtain chem d seeds or cuttings? My fav chem strain (taste-wise) of all time. Havent seen her in forever :/


No straight Chem d but Bodhi just dropped a couple Chem d crosses I believe.


----------



## llnknth (Feb 20, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Bump? I know its a long shot... but anyone have any information on where to obtain chem d seeds or cuttings? My fav chem strain (taste-wise) of all time. Havent seen her in forever :/


*Apothecary has chem91 x chemd d seeds*


----------



## Anothermeduser (Feb 21, 2018)

llnknth said:


> i have elite kings genetics super va(chem91 skunk va clone x isp chem91 bx3)in early veg now..


Just poping some of the skunk va (chem91 bx) from elitekinggenetics now.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2018)

You got jj, Bodhi, duke, a few options. But personally the 91 cut is the one to get, or the real d. Seeds I’d make my own and use like stardawg like I did. It has genetic shit from the outcross with affie 1 but work the line and you will have the best chem


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2018)

Green point seeds has copper chem which sounds amazing with green apple phenos from what I've heard.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2018)

My stardawg 3 cut is as good as any. But she’s purple too and so heady. Easy to grow and yields. I’m stabilixing it but it’s been 5 years of work now too. It hits over 30%, smokes like sweet wine grapes, cream, coffee, and fuely chem. This is vegan grown in soil too. Hydro it would be nuts. I’m working a 91 outcross to her and an ix but won’t sell the f3 gen. 90% stability about in the f2 which is crazy. I was hoping for 40% lol. So take your time and just work a good line. Cluster funk from Bodhi is better imo but more unstable herms and shit. I f2 it but it needs work still before I can drop it. The crosses are solid though. So I’m like wtf but that’s why I like breeding, who knows what will pop out.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2018)

This stardawg 3 cut is just a one in a million find. Her breeding true too, blows me away. I got lucky


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2018)

Her dry flowers are pretty to look at. It’s weird how it purps inside to out though.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2018)

This is stardawg 3 xbanana kush f9. I was not expecting an inbred line to not dominate fully. She’s better looking imo then Mom


----------



## llnknth (Mar 31, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> Just poping some of the skunk va (chem91 bx) from elitekinggenetics now.


how are the chem91's doing?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 31, 2018)

i got some isp chem 91 seedlings and was just gifted some copper chem cuts. 

looking forward to a chemdog summer


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 1, 2018)

IC91


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 1, 2018)

IC91. Sorry about the quality


----------



## llnknth (Apr 1, 2018)

did you harvest already?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 1, 2018)

llnknth said:


> did you harvest already?


Yes I did.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Yes I did.


have you smoke some?

hows the smell? high?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 1, 2018)

Smells changed throughout flowering. Mostly sweet/fuel and citrus at the start, and then switched to strong sour citrus and pure fuel that burned the sinuses.
Taste was basically the same on all 6 ladies, sweet fuel.
Not sure if I took them to early at 60 days but the high was mostly clear and focused without any body. Didn’t seem to have the potency like in the breeders description and I’m not a big smoker. I would imagine you could find something special if you ran through a few packs.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Smells changed throughout flowering. Mostly sweet/fuel and citrus at the start, and then switched to strong sour citrus and pure fuel that burned the sinuses.
> Taste was basically the same on all 6 ladies, sweet fuel.
> Not sure if I took them to early at 60 days but the high was mostly clear and focused without any body. Didn’t seem to have the potency like in the breeders description and I’m not a big smoker. I would imagine you could find something special if you ran through a few packs.


yea, i think the breeder says run it about 67 days.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Apr 2, 2018)

llnknth said:


> how are the chem91's doing?


I have one that looks like a winner, short, stacked tight and smelling strong just getting close to it, i have some of his gg4xchem 23 days in just getting a stink on that makes me think i might have to open up my bucket of ona.. how are your super va's looking?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 6, 2018)

Most of the chems I've run need the full ten wks. 
I think the only one I have that finishes a few days earlier is the Guava D. 
If you're looking for chems you can start with TopDawg and Bodhi. Greenpoint has done some great crosses with Stardawg (I think GP uses the Kate Upton cut but not absolutely sure on that)
Mycotek has done some good work with Snowdog and 3 Chems.
ISP has a good representation of the 91 in their IC91. 
Lots to choose from. Just do your homework before investing your time and resources.


----------



## llnknth (Apr 6, 2018)

ive heard stellar reports on copperchem....
Chem 4 – 75%
Chem D – 18.75%
Affy – 06.25%


----------



## llnknth (Apr 6, 2018)

they are day 8 of 12/12.....looking good so far


----------



## llnknth (Apr 7, 2018)

my chem91 bx4 that is


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 7, 2018)

best ChemD = Raindance- greenpointseeds
best Chem 4= Commerce City Kush -rare dankness
best Chem 91= Humboldt 91-Humboldt Seeds


----------



## llnknth (Apr 7, 2018)

Humboldt 91-Humboldt Seeds sounds interesting,but i cant find any info on it


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Aug 29, 2018)

This is my dinachem, unreal chemdawg pheno she STINKS!!


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 29, 2018)

Have had great luck with ISP's ChemD bx3 and 91 Chem bx2f2's before Insane 91 Chem. Actually have an idea with GPS's Copper Chem and these two to make some diff chem beans, just a pipe dream for now.l


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 29, 2018)

i just bought some of nspecta's (csi humboldt) chemdog '91 s1's. will be popped in the next few months

is the real deal in female seed form,


----------



## Sveeno (Sep 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i just bought some of nspecta's (csi humboldt) chemdog '91 s1's. will be popped in the next few months
> 
> is the real deal in female seed form,


Keep posted how they go, was thinking about those but worried about getting an s1 of a hermie prone strain


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 18, 2018)

Sveeno said:


> Keep posted how they go, was thinking about those but worried about getting an s1 of a hermie prone strain


Whether it’s an s1 or a bx4, it’s going to have the similar issues. It’s hard to get rid of that trait when that much inbreeding is going on. Nspecta has said that roughly 1/4 of the phenos will herm.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 18, 2018)

I ran Insane chem91 last winter. Threw a few nanners but not a seed in 3 runs. Real nice smoke


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> No straight Chem d but Bodhi just dropped a couple Chem d crosses I believe.


I noticed these for sale, will be ordering.
But the real reason I stopped by was to state these genetics were horrible:
https://www.humboldtseeds.net/en/chemdawg/
All prone to root disease, and apparently a knock-off judging by this thread.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 1, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I noticed these for sale, will be ordering.
> But the real reason I stopped by was to state these genetics were horrible:
> https://www.humboldtseeds.net/en/chemdawg/
> All prone to root disease, and apparently a knock-off judging by this thread.


I ran those a few times and had good results.. "prone to root disease"?? A lot of people have hated on HSO but I found some fire in them back in the days.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 1, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I ran those a few times and had good results.. "prone to root disease"?? A lot of people have hated on HSO but I found some fire in them back in the days.


Which Humboldt(CSI)?, there's at least 1 more; perhaps 2 under the county name in California.
These were grown side by side w/a strain from another breeder, and the other strain is doing well.
The CD didn't even make it to flip, slowly dying over time...roots looked terrible upon trashing the plants.
Just for fun, I shall sow a few of these:
https://www.humboldtseeds.net/en/og-kush-2/
Alongside the Bodhi I just popped to replace the chemcrap.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 1, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Which Humboldt(CSI)?, there's at least 1 more; perhaps 2 under the county name in California.
> These were grown side by side w/a strain from another breeder, and the other strain is doing well.
> *The CD didn't even make it to flip, slowly dying over time...roots looked terrible upon trashing the plants.*
> Just for fun, I shall sow a few of these:
> ...


So you're saying the root problems are genetics? How many did you pop?


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 1, 2018)

Top Dawg has a ChemDawg 2018, I De La Chem, & Ny Chem F2.
As well as several other crosses.


----------



## johny sunset (Nov 1, 2018)

Did I miss it ?but how come nobody’s mentioned luckydog seeds from the man himself skunk VA?

I’ve herd great things, but never grown any of his gear out.....however I just purchased 1 pack each of 

*Dog Patch
(Chemd D x Chem91bx2)*

*•Twin Peaks
(Chem Sis x Chem91bx2)*

*•Road D.O.G.
(CrossRoad Chem x Chem91bx2)*

*•Double Krush
(ChemKrush x Chem91bx2)*


I’m excited to produce some serious fire here.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 1, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Did I miss it ?but how come nobody’s mentioned luckydog seeds from the man himself skunk VA?
> 
> I’ve herd great things, but never grown any of his gear out.....however I just purchased 1 pack each of
> 
> ...


He only just released those a few months ago. I’m sure they’re damn good, but it’s hard to say anything real about them if nobody has grown it yet.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 2, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> So you're saying the root problems are genetics? How many did you pop?


Yes, I am stating that; as the free seeds popped at the same time under same conditions are doing well.
There were 3 CD's, all w/poor vegetative vigor and poor root structure upon inspection.
And this seed bank has been ignoring my private complaints, so I'll continue to set them out as well:
https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/humboldtseeds/feminized/chemdawg.html


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hey chemdawg pros, i got a nice quarter from the dispensary a couple weeks ago, found a seed in it an it popped. Does this look like an average chemdawg so far? Shes 16 days from seed just put her in a 5 gal.


----------



## johny sunset (Nov 11, 2018)

Decision time. I can only pick one pack to start. I’m leaning towards double Krush or dog patch.....and the sis skunk I have from dominion seeds. To many seeds and not enough room.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 11, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Decision time. I can only pick one pack to start. I’m leaning towards double Krush or dog patch.....and the sis skunk I have from dominion seeds. To many seeds and not enough room.


Aren't the Double Krush and the Road Dog the same genetics here?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 11, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Aren't the Double Krush and the Road Dog the same genetics here?


Different female selections were used.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 11, 2018)

I’m guessing sister phenos since the moms have the same parents.


johny sunset said:


> Decision time. I can only pick one pack to start. I’m leaning towards double Krush or dog patch.....and the sis skunk I have from dominion seeds. To many seeds and not enough room.


Twin Peaks or the Road Dog.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 11, 2018)

Dog Patch

Nice score BTW


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Dog Patch
> 
> Nice score BTW


Do you have a grow report on the Stardawg you grew? My F2s are starting to take off in veg but I’ve been running 1/8th strength nutrients and still no signs of a deficiency. Were they low feeders all the way through?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 12, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Do you have a grow report on the Stardawg you grew? My F2s are starting to take off in veg but I’ve been running 1/8th strength nutrients and still no signs of a deficiency. Were they low feeders all the way through?


I'd say yes, they're light feeders but mine craved a little xtra mag. I grow in a built soil and usually top dress at flip but I didn't with the Star Dawg IX because the Sour Corey I grew was very similar and didn't need it so I went with it and my "lightly" amended soil took them to ten wks no prob. 

If there doing well with what you're giving them, I'd stick with it for now. 

I've noticed like cookies, chems don't like a lot of intense direct light either, especially towards middle/end of flower.

And I've tried to do a smoke report on this one a couple different times but its so freakin potent I cant get my thoughts together after I smoke it. Its seriously _that _good and I'd think those F2s you have will be very similar. 

I've gotta get up in a few hrs to go do some work at the shop but I'll get some finished nug shots up with a quick report tomorrow.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 12, 2018)

I guess I was a lil tired when I wrote that. lol 

I hope ya can make some sense of all those typos and run-on sentences.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 25, 2019)

Double Krush from Lucky Dog. The frost doesn't extend so much onto the leaves, but the buds themselves are some of the whitest i've seen. Trimmed, looks like they are made out of straight sugar. (These are with seeds)


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Sep 26, 2019)

blim burn chem 4


----------



## Sveeno (Sep 26, 2019)

I had a couple chats with skunk va and he said that the gorilla fume is one of his faves and it throws alot of 91 type phenos


----------



## Hempire828 (Sep 26, 2019)

Got 2 Skunky Brewster’s & 2 chem d x Apollo 13 about a week old..the rest is mainly Stardawg from green point...
Can’t wait on theses VA’s


----------

